# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Botox.

## FallenWyvern

Anybody self administer Botox?

----------


## ottomaddox

Are you crazy? Home botox kits????

----------


## Kale

Good luck with that, it fvcking stings like hell, no way I could do that myself

----------


## Phate

> Anybody self administer Botox?


for what?

----------


## Matt

I didnt know you could self administer? can you even buy botox??

----------


## Phate

> I didnt know you could self administer? *can you even buy botox*??


LMAO, we are on a forum with users that routinely purchase class 2 and 3 illicit drugs and you're asking if you can get botox

i'm not flaming bro, just got me laughing

----------


## Deltasaurus

> Anybody self administer Botox?


yeah i do, I botox my balls so the dont have any gross wrinkles, its actually quite nice they're smooth as eggs

 :LOL:

----------


## Matt

> LMAO, we are on a forum with users that routinely purchase class 2 and 3 illicit drugs and you're asking if you can get botox
> 
> i'm not flaming bro, just got me laughing


You see its my innocence lol, and besides that its one of the most deadliest substances known to man.

----------


## goose

Im like mat........Can you buy it? Link?

----------


## Ashop

Im not sure how readily available it is too be able to self administer at home.
I have heard of women having BOTOX parties.

----------


## Kale

> Im not sure how readily available it is too be able to self administer at home.
> *I have heard of women having BOTOX parties*.


True but there is a Plastic Surgeon at the party who administers the Botox

----------


## GETINLARGE

i have seen sources with botex for sale! so i kno its out there

----------


## seriousmass

You can order it online from Thailand. I'm positive of it, I'll find the link...

----------


## Kale

> You can order it online from Thailand. I'm positive of it, I'll find the link...


Do not post that link here, its against the board rules

----------


## goose

PM the link bro.....

----------


## Matt

Goose if he gets you a link let me know, i dont want the link, i just dont think its possible to buy..

----------


## FallenWyvern

It's all over google from what I can see.

----------


## goose

> Goose if he gets you a link let me know, i dont want the link, i just dont think its possible to buy..


Im with you,as you could kill people with it,one injection and you would die.....

----------


## Matt

You wouldnt need much to kill a whole town, or even city..

----------


## m72

> Anybody self administer Botox?


 I buy it online for "research" and have my nurse friend do it for me.I comes out to be about $100.00 per .
You can legally buy it for research purposes...

----------


## zebra

I buy it from someone who gets it from China, and I self administer it. 

It is easy for anyone who can get past self injection. (And apparently a lot of people here are able to.)

Besides being about 1/8th the price as when the plastic surgeon administers, I can dilute it to the best level for the area, and never get a droopy eye or anything. And unlike the Dr., I use a fresh needle with each injection and so never get any bruising. For $100, I get better results than when I used to spend $800 at the Plastic surgeon.

Botulinum toxin is very strong and tiny bits are lethal, but botox is not pure botulinum. It comes in little vials with 100IU in each vial. Just to put that in perspective, the LD-50 for botox is 2000IU.

----------


## Kawigirl

I wouldn't use botox unless its administered by a licensed practitioner! It's a form of botulinum as zebra mentioned...a poison. And if used improperly...can seriously mess up your face.

Not that I know much about it in the medical practice for that reason...but we use it in the food industry (meat)....and I'm a food microbiologist. Scary to use without some sort of medical background...IMO

----------


## Sir Anabolic

The injections do not hurt at all. Ice the area prior to injection. I've had botox done before, by a professional, and it's amazing stuff!

----------


## Rollergirl

I self administer...but I'm licensed

----------


## galeno

Don't buy Botox on the internet! I am a board certified doctor, and use Botox in my practice. There is a story of a guy who unwittingly bought veterinary grade botox online, 100x stronger than Botox-Cosmetic, and killed somebody (paralyzed their breathing muscles). You should only get it from Allergan, or use Dysport, the main competitor, or Xeomin. It is also schedule II I think, so self administration is the same as self-administering morphine or Demerol, in the eyes of the law. It is so critical to get the right muscles, you should only let a real MD adminsiter it. Those are tiny muscles in the face, and getting it wrong will give you a closed eye or a crooked smile for a few months.

----------


## galeno

And it shouldn't hurt!

----------


## galeno

And it shouldn't hurt!

----------


## Tigerlily01

> yeah i do, I botox my balls so the dont have any gross wrinkles, its actually quite nice they're smooth as eggs


Thats awsome!!! I hate saggy balls

----------


## Persistence2012

Im considering getting a botox to smooth out some small areas of the face.

Yet at the same time, i must profess that i have yet to develop any wrinkles, so im not exactly sure as to whether it will be effective.

Does anyone have any before/after pics that they wouldnt dont mind sharing, and would you say it whether it was worth it?

----------


## johnnyirish11

> Anybody self administer Botox?


Hey I get botox. I have lots of it actually. It cost a fraction of the price as to going to doctor to do it. And if your familiar with needles no problem with administering it to your self. Piece of cake as long as you measure it correctly. There are many videos on line how to do it. If you need you can pm me. I dont mind sharing my sources. for this or other things. Just pm me.

----------


## johnnyirish11

Also the botox i use and share with others is botox type a

----------

